# Got this fruit stand off the TV



## devonwoody (12 Sep 2009)

I like it so will use idea to make a fruit stand of my own.


----------



## OPJ (12 Sep 2009)

That actually looks dead simple to make... Leaving everything square, cut them all to the same length and cut the notches. After that, do all the shaping and cut them to their individual/paired lengths.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with, though, as you often have good ideas in your box designs.


----------



## devonwoody (12 Sep 2009)

OPJ":jyb9rx6q said:


> That actually looks dead simple to make... Leaving everything square, cut them all to the same length and cut the notches. After that, do all the shaping and cut them to their individual/paired lengths.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what you come up with, though, as you often have good ideas in your box designs.



Alternate coloured woods come to mind  

There is an elipse shape to the outline as well.

The program had been recorded and when watched on playback I went and got the camera and put the program to pause and let the camera do it on auto.


----------



## TonyW (12 Sep 2009)

Looks very similar to this, but upside down - these are actually shelves (found link on another website) http://www.untothislast.co.uk/Shelving/CD%20Racks.html#





Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Sep 2009)

Personally I think that is deceptively complex.
Not difficult, but complex.

All those halving joints are different and they are all on curved surfaces.

Easy enough to deal with on a batch job, a real pain on a one-off.

S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Sep 2009)

I agree with Steve. This looks like it could be a little harder to make than it might appear. Still, it could be done. I'd draw out the parts and figure out how deep the lap joints need to be. The pieces could be cut in pairs though. You could set up a jig like a box joint jig to make sure registration is proper.

Just for fun. This isn't exactly the same as your photo shows and I didn't bother with the bottom.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Sep 2009)

If I go for it I would consider contrast laminations,
and if Dave wants to give us a pdf plan of any sort, I'm in.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Sep 2009)

Thinking more about this project, I note there are three shapes/forms used and repeated.

So if three formers are first made they can be utilised to create the ten pieces seen.

Can anyone contribute more to the making of this item?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Sep 2009)

DW, I'll see what I can do. You probably don't want to build from what I drew last night. The curves are compound in my drawing.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Sep 2009)

Dave R":cwds3r3o said:


> DW, I'll see what I can do. You probably don't want to build from what I drew last night. The curves are compound in my drawing.



Thanks, I look forward to your posting.


----------



## xy mosian (13 Sep 2009)

Cut the cross halving joints before the profiles?

xy

As olly said  

xy


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Sep 2009)

I never thought the jig I used to cut the halving joints on my chess table thread would cause so much interest, three emails yesterday, two today  

No doubt our resident jig maestro Steve Maskery has the perfect version of this cobbled together jig, As I know he can't comment in the WIP thread of my chess board perhaps if I post this in the "Design" section on Devonwoodies bowl thread he will be able to reply.


So here is a slightly better pic of just the jig I cobbled up to do this job. It's simply a board that runs in the rail of the router table with a back fence (the taller fence) screwed 90deg to the board. The darker piece of wood(venered mdf) is screwed to the jig just to act as a backer, once the jig has been passed over the cutter the slot cut makes it very easy to take a measurement from the cut to the temporary stop clamped on the router fence.






To see a full size pic click on this link http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/393 ... eb35_o.jpg


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Sep 2009)

That looks fine to me. Jigs don't have to be "posh". It's just nice when they are 

If I have a criticism it's my concern that that is quite a deep cut to make in one pass, and if you are doing it in two or three then you have the problem of ensuring that the workpiece is in exactly the same place each time. A stop on the fence would sort that out.

The only other concern is that fact that the cutter is very exposed and unguarded. But I do exactly the same so I can hardly moan. I raise the point just so that others are aware, too.

Personally I would cut a 1/4" halving joint on the TS, but that's because I have the capability and I can guard the process properly.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Sep 2009)

Steve Maskery":3h94hdjm said:


> If I have a criticism it's my concern that that is quite a deep cut to make in one pass, and if you are doing it in two or three then you have the problem of ensuring that the workpiece is in exactly the same place each time. A stop on the fence would sort that out.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Thanks for pointing out the dangers and pitfalls Steve, I was well aware of pushing the depth in one cut using such a small diameter cutter, and it was the problems of ensuring the exact depth of each and every cut that forced me to do it. You 100 % correct in saying it's better/easier to do on a table saw, that jig in the pic is actually made for the table saw, that's why it don't quite reach the cutter using it on my router table. :lol:


----------



## xy mosian (18 Sep 2009)

Perhaps I'm sticking my neck out here, but..... I think I can generate profiles for the individual pieces.

If you would let me know the dimensions I'll have a bash.

Outer diameter ?
Inner diameter ?
Dish of inner from flat ?
Dish of outer from flat ?
Diameter of any required foot ?
Height of foot at its edge ?
Foot hollow ? 
Rim thickness ?


If this works they will appear as dimensioned jpg's, if that's alright.

 I can feel the guillotine  

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Sep 2009)

Does that mean I don't have to draw it?

I haven't done it yet because I'm trying to get some other jobs out of the way first. Only some shaker tables, a garden shed, and two or three other projects to go.


----------



## xy mosian (18 Sep 2009)

Dave, I havn't managed to draw it, with Sketchup at least, but I have managed to get profiles of the various pieces. At least enough to make something.

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Sep 2009)

In what form do you have the profiles?


----------



## xy mosian (18 Sep 2009)

Basically I have profiles as exported sections, png. That is where I get stuck. I think it should be possible to take a 2d profile and make it one face of a solid. Push/pull to give thickness and move around to create the bowl. I'm just looking into use of 2d image files.

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Sep 2009)

Sure. You can import the PNG into SketchUp and trace round it to create the face for Push/Pull. I would import it as an image and not as a material. Then, after you've traced around the shape, delete the image.

In case you're going to ask, No. SketchUp won't automatically detect the edge in the PNG. There is a program that can. It's called WinTopo. It'll allow you to create a vector drawing which can be saved as DWG or DXF and that can be imported into SketchUp.


----------



## xy mosian (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks Dave, I have been trying to export the section, but of course I need pro to do that. I'll play with tracing after I've had a look at WinTopo.

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Sep 2009)

I must have misunderstood. What were you trying to export from SketchUp?


----------



## devonwoody (19 Sep 2009)

Naturally I am interested (I requested originally).
15" circumferance for starters, (our kitchen table tops here are usually 24" wide)
flat base area shall we say 9",
Using 10mm thick timbers.

However I would be happy to work to your choice.


----------



## xy mosian (19 Sep 2009)

Dave, I thought, perhaps mistakenly, that a 'Section Slice' would be basically a profile, and exporting it would give me one face of the slats. As that facility is only available in Sketchup Pro I'll have to find a way around it anyway. So back to exporting images and tracing, which I'm sure will work but perhaps not quite as slick.


----------



## xy mosian (19 Sep 2009)

devonwoody, I'm a bit tied up today, but I should be able to give the thing more attention this evening. I'll work on about a 1" 'dish' and 2" - 2 1/2" slat depth maximum. We'll see what it looks like. The anticipation is killing me :lol: 

xy


----------



## devonwoody (19 Sep 2009)

Thanks xy, no rush or quick desire my end, I'm into a ASP box at the moment. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Sep 2009)

xy, I'm still confused about what you are doing. You can't directly create a section slice from an imported image. Even with the Pro version of SU. SketchUp convert the edges in an image into geometry.

If you have the shape of one of the slats in PNG form, you could import it into SketchUp, trace round it, create a face and Push/Pull to get the thickness.

DW, I'm sorry I didn't get your drawing done already. Too many irons in the fire I guess.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Sep 2009)

Dave, no problem, wake up in the morning and happy to start another project so this one might be next.


----------



## xy mosian (19 Sep 2009)

Dave, sorry for the confusion, it may be down to me changing targets part way through.

Initially my aim was to generate profiles for the slats, ceate sections and export as images. That would provide sufficient information for a slatted fruit bowl to be made, assuming the profiles to be the tricky bit. 

Having thought longer, I developed the method I outlined earlier to create a full drawing. Hence the need to work from the profiles, then available in image format. However during my research on the use of sections I had come across slices and and idea formed that no tracing would be involved if I could export Section Slices. Not in the non-pro version as we have seen.

Of course later thinking tells me there is no need to export anything. I can trace the sections directly in Sketchup, and work from those. I hope.

This effort to reduce confusion may have made things worse, if so sorry again. Anyhow on with the pixel pushing.

xy


----------



## xy mosian (19 Sep 2009)

devonwoody, Is this the kind of thing you are looking for?







xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Sep 2009)

I think I'm starting to see but I'm not sure. If you draw the shapes for the various parts, you could lay them out flat and do a 2D export of them to create a template.

If you want, e-mail your SKP file and I'll show you.

Dave


----------



## xy mosian (19 Sep 2009)

Hi Dave, As you might have seen I managed the drawing. 
The way i did it was not very slick, but it worked, I think. I drew the bowl 'solid' using a profile and 'follow me'. Then I used sections to get details of the dimensions at the various slat positions. Of course dimensions seem to be available only at the axes so the sectioned model had to be repositioed a couple of times. 
From there I redrew the profile of each slat, pushed it to thickness and saved it. As someone mentioned there are only three basic shapes. 
The trickiest bit I had was drawing the profiles in one plane for some reason, I must look into that. Still I was chuffed to twittery, as they say round here, when it all came together.  

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Sep 2009)

I missed your drawing. Sorry. If you want section cuts exported, I'll do that for you.

You should be able to get dimensions from anywhere.


----------



## xy mosian (19 Sep 2009)

Dave, thanks for the offer. For now I'll hang fire I think. If devonwoody wants more information then I'll probably get back to you. I had a look at WinTopo, it looks useful, sadly when I tried a download I got a 'page error' and so I need to email them.

xy


----------



## devonwoody (20 Sep 2009)

xy mosian":245qd6mo said:


> devonwoody, Is this the kind of thing you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks xy, much obliged.
I can add dimensions to my requirements and perhaps I can then print to full size (using a poster program) and make templates if I want.


----------



## xy mosian (20 Sep 2009)

devonwoody, If you would like to PM me, I will happily send you the Sketchup files.  

xy


----------



## devonwoody (21 Sep 2009)

Forum members I am sure are pleased to hear that xy mosian, geoff, followed through with his offer of help and sent me pdfs which print full size of sketch shown above. 

Thanks xy.


----------



## xy mosian (21 Sep 2009)

devonwoody, John, it's a pleasure to be able to help, I hope it actually works, and I learnt a lot too. Everyone's a winner, as they say. 
Looking forward to a WIP?

xy


----------

